# This doe is going to be my new show girl!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some updated photos of Rosey (doeling out of Bree and Moonshine) She is 4 weeks old as of yesterday.  The pictures are on uneven ground so she looks a little downhill but I am really excited to see how she matures and I can't wait to show her!  What do you all think of her? Please pick her apart for me as I'm still learning!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha the green face

She is real pretty - you certainly should be proud


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW !!! She is lovely!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is so cute!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I like her build as much as her coloring. She's an eye catcher, that's for sure.

Deb Mc


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You sure picked a good one. What a doll. She is really straight and looks very uniform. Congratulations.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone... I was hoping I'd get a doe like this from this breeding. I sold the buck after I retained a doe from him last season... but I had bought Bree so I could breed her to Moon.... I made sure he got her before he left and I don't think it could have worked out better.  I know those rose colored glasses can come out sometimes though! LMBO... so I figured I'd run her past you guys before I decided to retain her for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty indeed....... :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like her she seems to have a nice top line if you look at more then the 1st picture. She has good depth of body, plus she has the width to go with it. And good feet and legs. I think she was a real good one to retain good luck with her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Fainter? She is beautiful! Just beautiful. Looks like a fantastic fainter doe. I think she'd do well showing. Good luck!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Fainter? She is beautiful! Just beautiful. Looks like a fantastic fainter doe. I think she'd do well showing. Good luck!


Yep... she's a fainter.  Thank you.... I'm really excited about her.


----------

